# newbie right here



## roben.anderson (Jun 28, 2006)

I am planning on going fishing tonight, on the Red, with a kid I babysit and am wondering what all should be used for fishing the river. I'm used to fishing on lakes, so it's different. I have a big pole, one I use for Muskees. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Do I just throw a line out there with some bait, like liver or something on there and let it sit? or do I use something else? Anything would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to catch a catfish, and I'm sure the kid would too. Thanks.


----------

